# How did GBAtemp get so big?



## Fusion Master (May 7, 2003)

How did GBAtemp get so big?

It has 12,000 members!

How did you get this far with this forum KiVan?


----------



## Light (May 7, 2003)

that's easy. this site used to have roms a long time ago =p anyway the site altready thad about a few thousand users  then later it became like it is now. forum only . i guess it's word of mouth since they isn't alot of good rom sites out there now..


----------



## Fusion Master (May 7, 2003)

It still doesn't tell me how it got so big!

I have a forum with roms and it only has 91 members!

Where does GBAtemp advertise?


----------



## mole_incarnate (May 7, 2003)

Its doesnt really advertize, people link it a bit on their sites, its in all the most popular search engines, and its just a great forum!


----------



## ronin_in_tears (May 7, 2003)

QUOTE(Light @ May 7 2003 said:


> i guess it's word of mouth since they isn't alot of good rom sites out there now..


Come again ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i know a whole bunch of 'em. Send me a PM and i'll give you a few.


----------



## Neo_Gospel (May 7, 2003)

That and the fact that megaroms is always full, and gbaetc is dead. I myself am trying to make another channel to try and reilive some slack on you two channels. We're still setting up but feel free to visit me at #gba-today


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (May 7, 2003)

I always thought it's because of the people, and KiVan keeps the people good usually. I mean look at what happened in the channel, it's a black, dark alley compared to the forum.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## KiVan (May 7, 2003)

i think that the success of gbatemp is a result of the good community that enstablished here..
many helpful people, and almost every question gets answered here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's a good source for every gba fan..


----------



## X-Gamer (May 7, 2003)

The BEST source of info on the latest videogames if you ask me, Kivan. I'm not surprised that GBATemp has become such a great forum at all.


----------



## GouK (May 7, 2003)

i remember when GBAtemp was just 3 of the latest roms


----------



## MMZero (May 7, 2003)

you know i remeber KiVan from the GBXemu and stuff did you start this before you joined there or after there?


----------



## jumpman17 (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, I found your website because of the ROMs and then a week later they were gone. Then I read the forums for a while, and eventually joined.


----------



## MMZero (May 7, 2003)

did you ntice that like 3 - 4 pages in the memberlist are like Crap names like 435mkfdmfg just to like join and never come back?


----------



## whodahell600 (May 7, 2003)

yeah, this used to be the best place to get roms until it became too "popular" damn you newbie bastards! JK!


----------



## AnTi-WaR (May 8, 2003)

gbatemp has members that have stuck to the board and site and helped it grow. members came and stayed friends were made.

this is a great place to be and thats how it became so big.

kivan omero and everyone else has helped make this place what it is today without them this wouldnt be here. B)


----------



## SeZMehK (May 8, 2003)

FINALLY.......I.............AM........................................ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spjb (May 8, 2003)

QUOTE(AnTi-WaR @ May 7 2003 said:


> gbatemp has members that have stuck to the board and site and helped it grow. members came and stayed friends were made.
> 
> this is a great place to be and thats how it became so big.
> 
> kivan omero and everyone else has helped make this place what it is today without them this wouldnt be here. B)


And don't forget the Release Teams and Fserves. Without them...this would be just a desert full of ....(insert line here).


----------



## ReyVGM (May 8, 2003)

Hurry up and open that GBAtemp saves site


----------



## face_kicker (May 8, 2003)

It's weird I still remember I found this site the first time. I found on a Chinese BBS, because all the sites I used to get roms from were getting shutdown.

At first it was cool because there were tons of new releases and it was in a language I could read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Then it got turned into a forum and I thought it was a guaranteed failure. But it work!! I'm glad it did too, becaue it would suck not having something to read while I'm at work.


----------



## cricket (May 8, 2003)

PORN. The reason for success for anything is PORN. Also the fact that GBATemp is mentioned a lot on my page. We all know this place would be dead if it wasn't for my site!
J/K
I know it's because of all the good admins and moderators and people always willing to help each other out. GBATemp was the inspiration that got me to make my own crappy site. This place rules.

P.S. Porn WOULD make it better. J/K. Not really joking. I'm dead serious. J/K about being serious. J/K about J/K about being serious.

I'll just stop now.


----------



## Fusion Master (May 7, 2003)

How did GBAtemp get so big?

It has 12,000 members!

How did you get this far with this forum KiVan?


----------



## ronin_in_tears (May 8, 2003)

How did GBAtemp get so big ?

Implants, yeah ! that's some boob job ya got there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nah j/k, seriously i don't have a clue.

- ninja vanish -


----------



## ent (May 8, 2003)

the roms. definitely (no i havent read the rest of this post)


----------



## Alexander (May 8, 2003)

First of all gbatemp is a community, so if GBATemp is great, it means that the community rules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When kivan and me uploaded the board the first time we had no clue about the future (ask kivan how long he thought about upgrade the site into a board 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

I can't describe (due to my BAAAAAD english too) the first days emotions.

Then we found kind people and friends, and bla bla bla..

ok that's enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(obviously nothing would be possible without omero and M4D)


----------



## Fusion Master (May 8, 2003)

I've started this topic because I have a forum of my own, but it only has 91 members!
I thought I might be able to get some ideas on how to make it grow if I started this topic!
Didn't really help though....


----------



## mole_incarnate (May 8, 2003)

FM, your forum only has 91 members because ITS NEW. You dont get 10 000 in 2 weeks dumbass.


----------



## Kyro (May 8, 2003)

i found gbatemp thanks to a popular chinese emulation site, maybe some of us come from here


----------



## Tigerbite (May 8, 2003)

It's all because of me and my advertising =D

I "attempted" to help n00bies on 2 of the biggest n00bie emulation boards around, one of the mroe popular ones being the Emulatorium, hosted on Network54.

Well...let's just say if you post a link to a rom, one post alter they will be asking for it...that's how newbish they are.

That's where i used to hang out at, cause sum of my "non-newbie" friends were also there, and I was the "smartest" in the emulation biz at that forum (thats how newbish they were) and they always flooded my e-mails with blah blah blah & blah blah blah, i got tired of that shit, so i installed an auto e-mail replier, so everytime sumone e-mailed me(those n00bies or even sumone tryin to gimme porn) it sent them a link to www.gbatemp.whatever this part was, cause i 4got =p

and its still on for one of my old e-mail accounts, cause i never turned it off =p

maybe...dat's where all these new members are still coming from =p

On another topic...Kivan, I want you to go 2 the admin thing, and make it delete all users with 0 posts, and yes u can do that, and I want to see how many members we have after you do that =p


----------



## xGSiR (May 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Fusion Master @ May 8 2003 said:


> I've started this topic because I have a forum of my own, but it only has 91 members!
> I thought I might be able to get some ideas on how to make it grow if I started this topic!
> Didn't really help though....


How did you get 91 members? You forced people to join?

I im only seeing about 40 replies and less made on your forum :/

Anyway, basically, for a good forum, you would usually have to have a good site to back it up so people would come.


----------



## fireworkz (May 11, 2003)

* I remember (some time ago) I used to frequently visit this Site due to its source for new and reliable Roms. Unfortunately I didn't really sign up till later - as Im a lazy bastard in filling forms.. But I was glad to join this community. 

* Thing I like is that this Site has all related stuff on GBA.. so one doesn't have to miss out on anything.. 

* People here are helpful and criticism is constructive... Game Reviews are always up-to-date and just keep on coming in.. everyday I {try - due to work I get busy} to login and to my surprise (and enjoyment) I always see that on the home page there is news of  a new release..

To wrap this up .. Please keep up the good work.. and Yup a true success is surely a team effort.. so 'hats off to your team'  !!

Take Care,
Fireworkz


----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 11, 2003)

Off topic: I'm trying to get Invision Power Board going lol. Loads of difference.


----------



## Fusion Master (May 12, 2003)

QUOTE(xGSiR @ May 8 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Fusion Master @ May 8 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > I've started this topic because I have a forum of my own, but it only has 91 members!
> ...


I've only got about 40 posts because most of them where in my rom forums and unfortunately, like all other good rom sites/forums I was forced to remove all links.
Every post in them had a link pretty much so I just dleted the whole rom secion to keep out of trouble.
I'm gonna try and setup an IRC channel with roms though.

(Mole) My forum has been up for a lot more than 2 weeks. I'm just trying to find some ways to get members ok?
You gotta calm down man!


----------



## Elrinth (May 12, 2003)

They became this big cause they had romlinks in beginning.. and afterwards they had own ircchannel(maybe even before) & they had the romlist here, that's why!


----------



## PhaTdrU (May 12, 2003)

true.. but some of the 'members' here dont even post unless they really2 want to. and what happens if we turn down their rom request??? they disappear into thin air just like an old atari game..


----------



## Kyoji (May 12, 2003)

wow. awesome metaphor. is was that a simile...


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (May 12, 2003)

QUOTE(K¥øjï™ @ May 12 2003 said:


> wow. awesome metaphor. is was that a simile...


That's a simile. A very good one, but still a simile. (Uses a comparison instead of a superposition -- we see that the users are "like" old atari games, not that they "are" old atari games.)

-Tempest out.-


----------



## root02 (May 13, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ May 12 2003 said:


> QUOTE(K¥øjï™ @ May 12 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > wow. awesome metaphor. is was that a simile...
> ...


I wouldn't know. I hated grammar and composition. My grammar is typically pretty good, but don't ask me what an independent clause is. I was lost from that point on.
This is about the most writing I do anywhere...


[[email protected]]# logoff


----------



## Tanner (May 13, 2003)

Yep,it has become huge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I remember when Kivan started to post a few links at the GBXemu board for new GBA roms.
Kivan was really cool and developed a big following.
When Kivan decided to start his own rom site,we all followed him from GBX and other forums,GBATemp grew from there.
Now with the Mirc channel and this forum (I.M.H.O) GBATemp has grown to the best GBA information site on the net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for everything Kivan!!! (and also thanks to the peeps that help him


----------



## zanna0080 (May 19, 2003)

*- URL REMOVED BY SHAUNJ66 -
*Reason for removal: Internet Explorer weakness, opened up an infinite number of telnet sessions. Good old Mozilla Firebird wasn't fooled by it though!


----------



## X-Gamer (May 19, 2003)

WARNING!
The link mentioned above leads a place causing your computer to crash. Do NOT use that link at all.

-post reported-


----------



## Darkforce (May 19, 2003)

Yeah don't click it, mine didn't crash but some messed up program or something keeps opening up in multiple mindows and floods your screen with connection error messages.

As for why this place got so big, it's obviously roms, dam a lot of people including myself were forced registered to download them when the restrictions were put on, I'm suprised this place stayed so popular after they were removed but hey who's complaing I think the large range of members creates a good variety of news and info on the site.

p.s Whoever said GBAetc was "dead", is not excatly correct, if they're refering to the site being down currently then that's because the server is undergoing changes/updates.... hopefully soon we'll be on T1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . The site is expected back up online this Wednesday.

As for the member and activeness of the forum situation, it's low because most members decided not to go crazy with advertising or anything. The majority of members there are from the original GBXemu and have been into the GBA secene since the start; most don't want a load of n00bs spamming and asking for roms or getting Ninty and other holders of copyrighted material on their backs. 

Plus since most of our admins are relatively busy (eg. [Unknown] is also an admin for YaBB SE) and the others often have home or school issues, so even if we did want GBAetc to turn into some hugely popular rom site most poeple just wouldn't have the spare time to continously keep updating (which is why i do a lot of the news over there).


----------



## Fusion Master (May 7, 2003)

How did GBAtemp get so big?

It has 12,000 members!

How did you get this far with this forum KiVan?


----------



## Mr. Floppy (May 19, 2003)

Cause it being run by very nice and muture Admin/Mod. Not like some site (which I'm not going to name) that I no loner post in. About half their member is mod. and the mod are more interested in their post count than the community. I go there cause of the rom and even donate to keep the going. I got p!$$, after I got scold like a kid for using the word [email protected] and other got spam warning cause they disagree with the mod game review. Now just going there to get my donating worth of rom
This forum let the community run it self and only step in when absolutely neccessary to inforce the rules.
Another thing I love (beside Kivan j/k) is that I won't be seeing a Mod post poll about themself.


----------



## Gaisuto (May 19, 2003)

I found it on a search engine when looking for a certain rom. I checked the final results...and I saw GBATemp there X_X


----------



## blue99 (May 19, 2003)

I found this site on another board, now down, and it was in a topic called, "Great Rom Sites". I thought GBAtemp would be like the other boards. But it was different. That's how GBAtemp is so big, it is different.


----------



## Fusion Master (May 20, 2003)

Ah

I see

It's popular because it's original!


----------



## mole_incarnate (May 20, 2003)

Its also popular because there isnt some little kid running the forum, its a grown adult that people take seriously to make good choices in the way that the forum goes. Removing roms being one of the choices. Unlike you.

Im not saying your immature. You cant be your only 12, logic just runs around you while your making decisions.


----------



## Opium (May 20, 2003)

This is making me think, how did i find this site, i think it might have been through a friend of mine. I used to be a poster here back at the very beginning, this is the profile of the user i used to be under:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Profil...CODE=03&MID=279

brings back the memories, i found and joined this site on the 25th of October 2002.
This place used to be very small but grew rapidly. This place is great because of people like KiVan and all the work he and others put in.
IMO this is the best community on the net. It's almost like a large group of friends, where you could tell each person anything. 

Hey KiVan you should write a history page where you put down the history of GBAtemp, like why you decided to make this site and when it started up and when you decided to not host roms anymore.


----------



## Fusion Master (May 20, 2003)

QUOTE(mole_incarnate @ May 20 2003 said:


> Its also popular because there isnt some little kid running the forum, its a grown adult that people take seriously to make good choices in the way that the forum goes. Removing roms being one of the choices. Unlike you.
> 
> Im not saying your immature. You cant be your only 12, logic just runs around you while your making decisions.


Immature Decisions?

Would you like to tell me what I did wrong?

I got rid of the roms so I'm not sure what you're on about

As for decisions for my site/forum, you'd know about my new decisions to make my site better if you were still posting and checking it.

And just so you know, I am putting some effort in.

I'm learning how to do webpage design at the moment and trying to learn how to do banners at the same time.

I'd have to say I'm not as immature as you remember me when you left...


----------



## mole_incarnate (May 20, 2003)

Oviously you dont read very well either. I said your not immature, your just too young.

I have read your posts, I just dont post back you see. Your 'suggestions' are insane.

This is where I end this conversation and I hope I never have to talk to your selfish arse ever again.


----------



## GbaDoctor (May 20, 2003)

well, it's hard to find a way to describe why gbatemp get so big. i felt growin here, day by day, first downloading roms, then postin' replys. I Always look forward to this type of forums, cos is easy to make friendships when u share the same passion. Other forums can't handle this, like emuchina: there's not static members and the Mods r always talkin whit superiority, and this is bad. Only 2 o 3 ppls know each others....the others keep on enter....and keep on leave. I think that is right to don't have an http roms download section, cos prolly this section will destroy the community and will permit the registerin' of ppls only interested in leechin roms. If Gbatemp got a marvelous soul,is only because we like to chit chat about gba, leavin the roms download in 2nd time. Get emuchina: Everything is all about the rom request. U will never find an interesting topic there. And like emuchina, there's a lots of Forums-whitout-a-soul out there. And when i think about those, i feel to thanks god for let gbatemp be something special, filled whit special peoples who love to chat about a special consoles. Peoples who love to find a place where relax.

Thanx KiVan, Alex, Omero and everything all of u for contribute day by day in the growin of GbaTemp. 

We're simply great!

regards,
GbaDoctor


----------



## Fusion Master (May 23, 2003)

QUOTE(mole_incarnate @ May 20 2003 said:


> Oviously you dont read very well either. I said your not immature, your just too young.
> 
> I have read your posts, I just dont post back you see. Your 'suggestions' are insane.
> 
> This is where I end this conversation and I hope I never have to talk to your selfish arse ever again.


SELFISH!

You've gotta be kidding!

What's so selfish that I'm doing?

From my new plans for the site I can't see they're selfish

All the people that are helping out with it now are doing it because they want to!

One of my new staff I'm doing a favor for so I don't see I'm selfish!

Insane?

I don't see they are insane?

In what way

If you have problems with Final Fusion Gateway then help me to fix them


----------



## phuzzz (May 23, 2003)

Alright you two, I think that's enough.  This arguement doesn't need to be here.

Initially, I admit, I was here for the roms.  I then decided to stay and look around at the community.  The community here is great, as long as your not an a$$ and such.  I think that's the best thing going for it, the ability to have such a wide variety of people talking to each other with one common interest, which is GBA.  I don't have a lot of friends that are as hardcore about gaming as I am, and I don't see those that are much anymore.  So it's always nice to be able to talk about this stuff.


----------



## mole_incarnate (May 23, 2003)

Okay im ending my part in this conversation, without comment, so that my rep. wont be tarnished, same goes for yours. Lets just say I have good reason for saying what I did, I just wont say.


----------



## Fusion Master (May 24, 2003)

Just leave it man

It's in the past

Lets just start out fresh

I respect your reason for what you said and so this convosation between us ends

I would like to hear your reason though...


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (May 24, 2003)

How about we just drop that because the answer could start *another* flame war

And dont anyone take this the wrong way im just a guy trying to be helpful k


----------



## Fusion Master (May 24, 2003)

It won't start a flame war if he has good reason


----------



## Squiffy (May 24, 2003)

Oh dear.

I think someone needs a hug!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fusion Master and mole_incarnate come here and give yer old Uncle Squiffy a biiiiiiig hug!
Now that's better isn't it?


----------



## Fusion Master (May 24, 2003)

You know I don't just pick fights with Mole...

You're going the right way for one right now!!

lol j/k


----------



## shaunj66 (May 24, 2003)

Now, now! Play nicely! I'm keeping an eye on this topic!


----------



## exodia (May 24, 2003)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ May 24 2003 said:


> Now, now! Play nicely! I'm keeping an eye on this topic!


Lol   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You tell them Shaun.


----------



## Chiaki (May 24, 2003)

Layout is cool >.>
Still, this is the Site with the latest news..
If I can't find my GBA Downloads on my favourite D/L Site I look in 'ere so I can see myself, whether there are new realeases or not.

Or the fact, that Iridion 3D was a bad dump has been argued in here as well. I couldn't have got any information about that problem if there wasn't gbatemp *kizzez da site =D*

Edit: Stop argueing you two guyz! You can't just ask someone how he got his site popular...
You see there were several reasons, that this site became so well-visited...
At the 1st time it was nothing for me but a Rom d/l site. When I heard, that the site will stop making d/l-        links to roms I thought that was it...It seemed, that the community would decrease but that didn't
happen! The community increased every day, because you had a place where you got help to every
question you had, that concerned life or GBA Roms... (sry for my bad english )
So what I am trying to tell you Fusion-Dude is, that you just had a bad start...even if KiVaN has some-
thing like a secret because the community has growed so much, it wouldn't help you! I think every GBA
Fan knows this site already and wouldn't join any other, like I wouldn't. This site is just superb and I 
dun think, that any other site will reach this niveau...believe me...you will never gain 10k members =)

GreetZ to you Fusion Dude =D, Chiaki


----------



## Fusion Master (May 7, 2003)

How did GBAtemp get so big?

It has 12,000 members!

How did you get this far with this forum KiVan?


----------



## Fusion Master (May 25, 2003)

QUOTE(Chiaki @ May 24 2003 said:


> believe me...you will never gain 10k members =)


Wrong

It's not impossible...


----------



## mole_incarnate (May 25, 2003)

QUOTE(squiffyboy @ May 24 2003 said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> I think someone needs a hug!Â
> 
> ...


*screams!*

Just so people will stop saying stop arguing ill point you a few posts back in this thread to my last post.


----------



## Fusion Master (May 25, 2003)

We stopped arguing yesterday

No need to say stop arguing if there is no arguing

We should get back on topic before we get in trouble


----------

